# Is Triple Sulfa safe in a Planted Aquaria?



## Bubbs (May 31, 2007)

My fish have columnaris and white spots so I was wondering if Triple Sulfa is safe in a planted aquarium?
Heres a little bit of info on the medicine (which is tablet form)

This product is used to control the following diseases:
White Spot - (Ichthyophthirius Multifiliis)
Mouth and Body Fungus - (Columnaris Disease)
Fin and Tail Rot - & other external bacterial diseases in fresh and saltwater aquariums.

ACTIVE CONSTITUENTS:
Each tablet contains: 153.5 mg Sulfadiazine
154.7 mg Sulfadimidine
154.1 mg Sulfamerazine

Has anyone used a product silimar to this before? Most importantly has anyone used it in a planted tank? And how effective is it in comparision to the liquid ich medicine?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would say most medications don't effect plants. The medicine you listed has standard active ingredients found in many medications. I bet it'll work fine. But Rid-ich, and Melaflex are my personal favorite medications.

After the dosage of medications to the main tank, run some carbon through the filter to clean everything out. If you're worried about the main tank, purchase a separate "hospital" tank and do isolated treatments. 

-John N.


----------

